# On again



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Well, I put a deposit to wait in line for a Cooper S. My friends say I am crazy because there is going to be four cars in the garage.

Oh well, dealer says may get car next July. But it is so close to Sept. production for 2004 cars. So, if there are lots of changes, I can float on the wait list and wait till Sept. production. Oh well.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

DaveN323i said:


> *Well, I put a deposit to wait in line for a Cooper S. My friends say I am crazy because there is going to be four cars in the garage.
> 
> Oh well, dealer says may get car next July. But it is so close to Sept. production for 2004 cars. So, if there are lots of changes, I can float on the wait list and wait till Sept. production. Oh well. *


what might your specs be?


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: On again*



atyclb said:


> *
> what might your specs be? *


Sports package (even if the reports say that the ride is too firm).

Don't know about the premium package. Given that there is the M3 convertible around, I wonder if I need the sunroof (though the panoramic sunroof is certainly bigger than a normal one).

Any other suggestions? Was thinking of Navigation just so that the speedometer is in the correct position. But that is too much $ to move the speedometer.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: On again*



DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> Sports package (even if the reports say that the ride is too firm).
> 
> ...


We are getting the Sports Package, no Premium Package but everything in it EXCEPT the moonroof, NAV (wife also didn't like the speedo in the center)....actually I think we're getting it fully loaded except no moonroof.

Electric Blue w/ white roof and white stripes


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: On again*



atyclb said:


> *
> 
> We are getting the Sports Package, no Premium Package but everything in it EXCEPT the moonroof, NAV (wife also didn't like the speedo in the center)....actually I think we're getting it fully loaded except no moonroof.
> 
> Electric Blue w/ white roof and white stripes *


When do you expect the car?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: On again*



DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> When do you expect the car?  *


Late January


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: On again*



atyclb said:


> *
> 
> Late January *


Good, then I can read your review about the car.

I think I am going to go traditional and get the chili red with white top. I was also thinking full EB.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

DaveN323i said:


> *Well, I put a deposit to wait in line for a Cooper S. My friends say I am crazy because there is going to be four cars in the garage.
> 
> Oh well, dealer says may get car next July. But it is so close to Sept. production for 2004 cars. So, if there are lots of changes, I can float on the wait list and wait till Sept. production. Oh well. *


Dave,
Just hold out for a MY 2004 production slot.


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: On again*



Sean said:


> *
> 
> Dave,
> Just hold out for a MY 2004 production slot.  *


Hi Sean. Sorry for the late reply. Do you know of important changes coming? Or are you thinking that is typical BMW product development schedule.

Oh forgot. So, are you still thinking on having one?


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: On again*



DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> Hi Sean. Sorry for the late reply. Do you know of important changes coming? Or are you thinking that is typical BMW product development schedule.
> 
> Oh forgot. So, are you still thinking on having one?  *


I've only heard various rumors. Plus with as many build quality issues I've been reading about, I think it's best to wait it out a little bit longer.

I go from to hot to cold with the CooperS. Plans are still up in the air.


----------



## kapolani (Oct 11, 2002)

Don't feel too bad about getting more cars than you need. All my friends think I'm crazy for getting my Mini Cooper S.

98 M3
99 Prelude
02 Electric Blue MC-S
99 740iL


I tell you what, though, I think I like driving the Mini more than my M!

It's a blast to toss in corners!


----------

